# e-Mail versenden nicht möglich  CodeSys v2.3



## Step7Neuling (21 September 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich versuche schon seit ein paar Tagen emails wie üblich zu versenden, aber bisher
keine Chance. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung : TCP-ERROR: "SysSockRecv()" returns 0. Socket was "gracefully closed

Folgendes nutze ich :

750-880
FW 01.04.15(7)
CoDeSys v2.3
WagoLibSecureMail_01
WagoLibSSL

Zum Senden der eMails nutze ich Web.de, dort habe ich auch eine Einstellung vorgenommen, das ich Mails
von anderen Clienten Senden darf.

Wer hat eine Lösung für mich ?

Grüße
Step


----------



## Frohnius (21 September 2022)

Ich denke dein problem ist die verschlüsselung login / passwort ... versuch mal rauszufinden welche verschlüsselung beide seiten unterstützen. am einfachsten nimmst du das web.de konto mal in thunderbird - dort kann man prima nachsehen welche protokolle, ports verschlüsselungen unterstützt /genutzt werden.


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

750-880 CodeSys 2.3  SSL Mails versenden
					

Hallo alle zusammen,  ich möchte wieder mal meine alte 880 auf einen neuen Stand bringen, auch meine Mails werden nicht mehr versendet.  Was gibt es derzeit für eine funktionierende LIB für das versenden von SSL Mails ?  Oder geht es generell nicht mehr ?  Grüße Z




					www.sps-forum.de
				




klingt irgendwie verwandt


----------



## .:WAGO::0105239:. (22 September 2022)

Hallo Step7Neuling,

Die WagoLibSSL beim 750-880 unterstützt derzeit keine Kommunikation über TLS > v1.0. Die aktuellen Email-Provider fordern allerdings mindestens TLS v1.1. Ein Update der OpenSSL im 750-88x ist aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich. Bitte verwenden Sie einen anderen Provider, der noch TLS v1.0 unterstützt oder ein Alternativ-Gerät wie zum Beispiel den PFC200 oder einen 750-89x Controller.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

Oder einen raspi als lokalen Mailserver aufsetzen.


----------



## Frohnius (22 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Oder einen raspi als lokalen Mailserver aufsetzen.


genau - ich hab das mit einem bereits vorh. linux server mit postfix erledigt ... (mail relay googeln, dann findet man anleitungen)


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

das hört sich interessant an, wenn ich das mit dem Raspberry auch machen kann, der läuft auch im Hintergrund mit IOBroker.

Wie kann ich da einen lokalen Mailserver einrichten ? Ist das dann sowas wie SMTP Relay? 
Also die Wago Kommuniziert dann mit IObroker und IOBroker sendet das dann zu meiner Wunsch Adresse?


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Postfix als smtp relay einzurichten gibts millionen how to's.
Wago sendet dann direkt an postfix oder wenn Du willst auch über iobroker.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

über IOBroker. Also die Wago sendet direkt an IOBroker und IOBroker sendet es dann an eine öffentliche Adresse?


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Wie Du den Versandweg gestaltest bleibt Dir.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 September 2022)

ich kann also den Postfix auch auf dem IOBroker installieren ?
Habe es jetzt mal nach einer Anleitung auf einen anderen PI installiert.
Diese Anleitung :  https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...tall-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-20-04-de

Aber da bekomme ich keine Mail versendet.


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Die genaue Vorgehensweise ist abhängig vom Betriebssystem des Raspi.
Die Postfixkonfig ist vom Mailprovider abhängig.
Ich hab unter Ubuntu einen kompletten lokalen Mailserver laufen.
Howto mässig kann ich dir wenig bis garnicht helfen, da ich das auch nur mache, wenn akuter Bedarf ist.
Dann aber nutze ich die vielen Anleitungen und probiere bis es läuft. Unter Linux sind alle Dienste recht Auskunftsfreudig, sodass man mt einer Loganalyse recht zügig zum Ziel einer funktionietenden Konfig kommt.

Raspi hab ich auch keinen. Bei mir läuft Headless ein kleiener Atomrechner.


----------

